# Heineken zero



## Freddie (12 Dec 2019)

Dunnes 12 bottles for €15. Has anyone seen or know of a better price?


----------



## Freddie (12 Dec 2019)

Or what deals have people seen for no alcohol drinks.


----------



## Purple (8 Jan 2020)

Cans are a Euro each in Dunnes and Tesco.


----------



## noproblem (8 Jan 2020)

Tesco own brand water, sparkling, zero alcohol only 49c for 2 litres. Same thing.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Jan 2020)

noproblem said:


> Tesco own brand water, sparkling, zero alcohol only 49c for 2 litres. Same thing.



Drink enough of it though and guaranteed dicky tummy in no time because of all the bubbles


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 Jan 2020)

You mean Heineken Zero is a real thing?

I thought it was an April Fool.

0% alcohol Heineken is the devil’s work.


----------



## RichInSpirit (8 Jan 2020)

There's approx 0.03% alcohol in it so it's not totally alcohol free. Enough alcohol to make it taste good and give you a bit of a buzz without having to worry about being breathalysed or too much of a hangover the next day.


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Jan 2020)

There are quite a few AF beers out there now, my wife would prefer normal Carlsberg but hated the AF version whereas she liked the Heineken version. If you like wheat beers the Erdinger AF one is pretty good. Apparently the Guinness Pure Brew one is decent too.


----------



## Firefly (9 Jan 2020)

Stiegl Freibier 500 in Tesco is very nice. There's an IPA in Lidl (blue label) which is also good. Not as nice as the "real" thing but if you fancy a beer after a game and want to drive home it's the option really


----------



## MrEarl (10 Jan 2020)

Hello,

I agree about Stiegl, it's a very good beer. Likewise, Eirdinger's non alcoholic offering is good.

Another non alcoholic beer that's very tasty, is a beer called "Moonlight", produced by Wicklow Wolf. Its widely available in O'Briens, SuperValu etc.

I suspect that the large majority of beer drinkers could not tell if the beers in my post were alcoholic or not, if asked to do a blind tasting.

IMHO, Heiniken Zero is okay, but only barely...


----------



## Steven Barrett (10 Jan 2020)

I like Erdinger and Paulaner's alcohol free beers. Weihenstephan  also do an AF beer that's alright, nowhere near as nice as their proper beer. I might buy a Wicklow Wolf Moonlight for a driving day as they do some great beers. 

Heineken 00 would be way down on the list for me but sadly it is the one that pubs use most.


----------



## odyssey06 (10 Jan 2020)

In the States, I thought O'Douls non alcoholic (0.4%) was the best pilsner style one I'd tried - better than Heineken Zero and a lot better than Carlsberg zero.

I guess I like a little sweetness but I'd be inclined to throw a splash of ginger ale into the zero beers.
In the past, I'd just get a gingle ale with ice and lime if driving - though I'd only have a couple of them.


----------



## shweeney (10 Jan 2020)

RichInSpirit said:


> There's approx 0.03% alcohol in it so it's not totally alcohol free. Enough alcohol to make it taste good and give you a bit of a buzz without having to worry about being breathalysed or too much of a hangover the next day.



you're not going to get any "buzz" from 0.03% alcohol. There's probably more in a carton of orange juice. 

Anything below 0.5% is classed as non-alcoholic, but even 0.5% isn't going to have any affect on you, you physically wouldn't be able to drink enough of it to get drunk,


----------



## Firefly (10 Jan 2020)

SBarrett said:


> Heineken 00 would be way down on the list for me but sadly it is the one that pubs use most.



I was in a pub over Xmas that had H0 on draught. I was driving so it was great having a few "pints" and being able to drive home. Of course, when I got home I made up for it!


----------



## Max Weber (10 Jan 2020)

Will be having it again tomorrow in the pub to watch united. 

I found it grand. But it cost the same as normal Heineken when i thought it would be cheaper.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (10 Jan 2020)

Max Weber said:


> Will be having it again tomorrow in the pub to watch united.
> 
> I found it grand. But it cost the same as normal Heineken when i thought it would be cheaper.



Full strength tends to be better watching United these days...


----------



## Max Weber (10 Jan 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Full strength tends to be better watching United these days...



Ha ha yea i know. Lots of cigarettes as well.


----------



## MrEarl (12 Jan 2020)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Full strength tends to be better watching United these days...



I'm sure a bright lad like you, 
could find lots of better things to do,
than watch ManU


----------



## MrEarl (12 Jan 2020)

SBarrett said:
			
		

> .... I might buy a Wicklow Wolf Moonlight for a driving day as they do some great beers.
> 
> Heineken 00 would be way down on the list for me but sadly it is the one that pubs use most.



If you like All Day IPAs for example, you should really enjoy Moonlight.

As for Heiniken Zero, Carlsberg Zero, Pure Brew etc, I can't say that I'm particularly fond of any of them... These massive companies have only rolled out these non alcohol beers to grab market share and try to block the smaller independent brewers, but even now, won't provide us with a top quality product.

Also, isn't it time that someone compelled these companies, and the publicans, to justify the prices being charged for non alcoholic beers?


----------



## Max Weber (12 Jan 2020)

5.20 for a pint. Bought two. Would have thought it would be cheaper with the 0.02% alcohol. 

Made me go to the bathroom as much as full strenght heineken. i would have thought the lack of alcohol would reduce the need to piss.


----------

